# What is your favorite "hole in the wall" eatin' joint???



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mine used to be the Wood Nickel in crockett, tx before it closed several years ago. where is yours? there is a very, very good mexican place over in south houston off of highway 3 and college (jalisco, i think).


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Mel's Diner in Tomball.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Tammy's Tavern on steak night ! (Freeport TX)


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Monster Taco fairmont and hwy 146 next to valero.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

M&M Steakhouse is a hole in the wall that has been serving great garlic infused steaks, and excellent chicken fried steaks for over 35 years. One of the best kept secrets in Ft. Worth. They're located on the outskirts of the F.W. Stockyards at 1106 NW 28th St. (Tip - Don't order the bologna sandwich)


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Tex Millers in Cameron. Best burgers and hot dogs on earth.


Hold Fast!!


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Lafayette seafood . West Bellfort @ Willcrest some good stuff.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Gilhooleys in San Leon! Man the oysters shrimphooleys are slammin!! Just no kids allowed and only cash though..


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Gyro's on Hw6 and clay. Great food


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Fish_On! said:


> Mel's Diner in Tomball.


X2 For Mel's!!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> Monster Taco fairmont and hwy 146 next to valero.


Man I have been wanting to try that place!!! Gonna have to now!


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Hole in the wall*

Riverside inn on the San Jac river in Channelview.


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Mick R. said:


> M&M Steakhouse is a hole in the wall that has been serving great garlic infused steaks, and excellent chicken fried steaks for over 35 years. One of the best kept secrets in Ft. Worth. They're located on the outskirts of the F.W. Stockyards at 1106 NW 28th St. (Tip - Don't order the bologna sandwich)
> 
> 1


X2 on this joint, 35 years except for the years it was closed, looking for new managment. They even took the tail of the airplane off the roof.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Mel's in Tomball


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Fish_On! said:


> Mel's Diner in Tomball.





FISHTEXX said:


> X2 For Mel's!!


do you guys still have the blueberry patch up there?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Monster Taco fairmont and hwy 146 next to valero.


Is that the place we went to the last time we fished?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Cafe Aimee. It was on 29th Street and looked like an old house but had the best Soul food and was cheap. It was cafeteria style and there were a couple of specials daily and the price was $5.

But, it is now closed


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

29th St in Galveston ha ha!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Is that the place we went to the last time we fished?


Oh yea that's it.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Chinese American on Bissonet. Better to do takeout unless you are carrying.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Repkas or Jins Cafe in Sealy!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LazyL said:


> Gilhooleys in San Leon! Man the oysters shrimphooleys are slammin!! Just no kids allowed and only cash though..


YEEEEEEEEEPPPPPPP! That's my choice as well!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Use to to be little taste of Sargent before it was taken over by someone els and they jacked the prices up and the quality of the food went down.
Now it's closed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Ranch hand cafe in Cleveland. The burgers are great and they have awesome huge onion rings.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Los Gallos here in New Braunfels.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Nora's Tacos in Sabinal, Texas.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't really have one cause there's too many from which to pick. Right now I'm thinkin bout this little BBQ place in Bellville. My Dad lived up there and he liked it. RIP Dad.


----------



## hounddog (Nov 12, 2006)

Bill & Roses in D'hanis...Ranch Hand in Cleveland is great to


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm sitting in the parking lot at Mach's waiting for momma and the babies to get here. Not necessarily a hole in the wall but they've been around awhile and I like hangin out with the regulars and tellin lies lol.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Janie's Snack Bar... Palacios ,803 main st..Great Taco's and HB&FF


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

Antoinis subs on Palmer hwy in Texas City. Awesome hot sandwiches.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

Live Oak Grill in Sugar Land...I don't get out much I know


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

love this place


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Gilhooleys by far......NO KIDS ALLOWED...in San Leon.....instead of making a right turn off 517 to go to April Fools Pt. Make a left a go down aways...its on your left stuck in trees bushes!! Really is...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mama Chole's in Leakey...not so much a hole in the wall until you've seen the restrooms 

Emil's Place...old beer joint been there for 70 years but has really good food. It's in El Campo off of Hwy. 71 across the street from Auto-Zone.

TH


----------



## badfish45 (Dec 16, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Monster Taco fairmont and hwy 146 next to valero.


Monster taco? Where is that at? Isn't there a mesquite taco factory there?

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Pink Poodle in Ft. Worth.......best fried pork-chops I've ever eaten.


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Antler's Cafe in Bulverde, Texas! A favorite hangout for some off-campus lunch


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

We don't eat out too much. But DINER DINER on 61st by I45 is our breakfast joint. The old cook from the "Dutch Kettle" is there... He's my man for breakfast. It's 20 miles from our place on the West End....But food is great, wife aint cooking. And we knock out a shopping trip to G town.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

badfish45 said:


> Monster taco? Where is that at? Isn't there a mesquite taco factory there?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710


Its just a door down from the valero and yes it is also called the mesguite grill best breakfast taco in town and crazy big just get one or you too will be making moose calls on the bay,lol.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

The Sandwich Garden in San Antonio. Best. Sandwich. Anywhere. Period. 

Border Cafe in Eagle Pass has an awesome lunch buffet. Their chicken Caldo is simply amazing, but the pepper steak will change your life.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Joe Fish said:


> Lafayette seafood . West Bellfort @ Willcrest some good stuff.


Someone else told me about this place just today. Going to check it out during daylight. LOL


----------



## Fish_On! (May 25, 2012)

Friday afternoon all you can eat catfish at Good Times Marina off of Garrett Road isn't bad either.


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

El Potosino, galena park

I think that means hole in the way in Mexican


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Hoagie Ranch in Kemah for lunch or their steaks on Friday night. Bubba's endless shrimp on Monday!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Lankfords. Gatlins. Tailgaters. Hickory Hollow. Stomps. Bellaire Broiler Burger. Sandwich King. Not necessarily in that order. :cheers:


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> The Sandwich Garden in San Antonio. Best. Sandwich. Anywhere. Period.
> 
> Border Cafe in Eagle Pass has an awesome lunch buffet. Their chicken Caldo is simply amazing, but the pepper steak will change your life.


Hey Soap, give Four Kings in Universal City a try. Breakfast tacos at Cowgirls on the S WW White.


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

Thelma's bbq. downtown somewhere.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Weesatche Diner. Excellent hamburgers.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Alamo Springs Cafe just outside of Fredericksburg (out in the middle of nowhere), one of the best burger joints in Texas.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue bonnet cafe. Marble falls


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Mary Kay's in San Augustine...Great buffet!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Louis Bait Camp in Hitchcock. Great burgers and fish tacos.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Wish I had this info last month when we were there, ate at Cattlemen's and was very disappointed.



Mick R. said:


> M&M Steakhouse is a hole in the wall that has been serving great garlic infused steaks, and excellent chicken fried steaks for over 35 years. One of the best kept secrets in Ft. Worth. They're located on the outskirts of the F.W. Stockyards at 1106 NW 28th St. (Tip - Don't order the bologna sandwich)


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Fish_On! said:


> Mel's Diner in Tomball.


x2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

China House in Huntsville. About six tables and the absolute best authentic chinese food you will ever eat. Ms Kathy waits tables and her husband cooks. She busts into the kitchen shouting the order in Chinese. Has been that way since the early '80s. Get the dinner for one with House LoMein, you can thank me later. I don't even order, she just brings me my food!!!!! LOL


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Nobi Public House in Webster. Great grilled pork sandwich and 35+ craft beers on tap. Sounds like lunch today.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sho Nuff hole in the wall FAMILY BBQ-Bloomington Tx.

Not so much a whole in da wall K-2 Steakhouse in Bay City,
or THE JAY CAFE in Needville. I can't even get close to it with out stopping. Matter of fact I might just have to take a long lunch today. LOL


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Nonmacher's Bar-B-Que in Katy.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

4 Corners BBQ, C&D grocery for breakfast burritos, haven't been in a while but the Fish Spot on Moses lake had great burgers. also not really a hole in the wall but Evergreen point GC has a great burger.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Mama Chole's in Leakey...not so much a hole in the wall until you've seen the restrooms
> 
> Emil's Place...old beer joint been there for 70 years but has really good food. It's in El Campo off of Hwy. 71 across the street from Auto-Zone.
> 
> TH


Love both of them!!!
Used to love Fuzzy's in Cape Carancahua. Had the best burgers. Fuzzy sold out and haven't tried it since.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Sho Nuff hole in the wall FAMILY BBQ-Bloomington Tx.
> 
> Not so much a whole in da wall K-2 Steakhouse in Bay City,
> or THE JAY CAFE in Needville. I can't even get close to it with out stopping. Matter of fact I might just have to take a long lunch today. LOL


I have seen that sign in bloomington.. that took sum balls to try.everything about that town kinda scares me....will have to give it a shot


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

El Potosino in Galena Park
El Ranchero in La Porte


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

fastpitch said:


> El Potosino in Galena Park
> El Ranchero in La Porte


El Ranchero....had Chilaquiles, and a Barbacoa taco for breakfast there yesterday. Mmmmmm....always "muy sabroso" at El Ranchero !


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*hole in the wall*



fastpitch said:


> El Potosino in Galena Park
> El Ranchero in La Porte


El Ranchero has some kick arse cheese enchiladas !, El Centinello in LC on Hwy 3 does a fair job too. Burgers, Carlos's Beer Garden in Webster ain't bad either.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Carlos's Beergarden burger with grilled onions and jalapenos on toasted bun


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mi Sombrero 

34th and North Shepherd


----------



## the_dude_abides (Jun 3, 2010)

Don Bravos in Cuero. BIG PORTIONS and very cheap.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/don-bravo-restaurant-cuero

most of the complaints were about it being a hole in the wall


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

*blueberry patch*



carryyourbooks said:


> do you guys still have the blueberry patch up there?


They shut it down and I believe it was moved to the south side of 249 coming into Tomball from the east. Before you get to the whataburger. If I recall the name was changed a little. They use to be not far from the house and we would hit the breakfast buffet on the weekends pretty regular.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Best Burger in Stafford-Great burgers & fries & excellent Chinese food.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Captains Tom's in Katy!


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

i use to like Dirty's, don't know if they are still around!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

gom1 said:


> I have seen that sign in bloomington.. that took sum balls to try.everything about that town kinda scares me....will have to give it a shot


LMAO!!! I love good BBQ, but the only reason we even stopped is because that's where our job contact wanted to eat. I have been back every time I am in that area.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Fresh and Savory at W. Airport and Wilcrest/Murphy Rd.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> LMAO!!! I love good BBQ, but the only reason we even stopped is because that's where our job contact wanted to eat. I have been back every time I am in that area.


 Thanks for the hesds up,If we get sick,I will p.m. you,:brew: lol


----------



## ramdorsky (Feb 21, 2005)

La Finca, Port Lavaca


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

polvos x2
any of you _austinites_ ever eat at the little irish cottage called* The Emerald* , just past Rosie's tamale house west on 71 ....Highly recommend it, its upscale but you wouldn't know it..Try the Boston Lawyer (lobster in a pastry puff with seafood cream sauce) , or their steaks are off the chart and I hate steaks at most places !


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Mi Sombrero
> 
> 34th and North Shepherd


x2 Tommy's Taco's!!! Man those are good..


----------



## Nitro Man (Jun 13, 2013)

Here are some of my favorites.

Stantons City Bites - Burgers (In the Heights)
Champ Burger - Burgers (Houston Eastside)
Los Locales - Mexican (Houston on Lyons Ave)
Segaris - Gumbo & Stuffed Shrimp (Houston on Shepherd)


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

kempker1409 said:


> Hey Soap, give Four Kings in Universal City a try. Breakfast tacos at Cowgirls on the S WW White.


Will do. Am I gonna see you next Friday?


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Haven't read the whole thread, but my favorite in the Dallas area was the Mecca!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Wild Bubbas in Elroy near Austin


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

El Potosino in GP. At least twice a week for the last thirty five years.


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

#1) Bob's Tacos in Rosenberg

#2) 36 Bar & Grill in Needville


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Last Concert Cafe*

http://lastconcert.com/?redirect=false


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Not really a hole in the wall.
WOODYS in Fairfield, TX


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

El Gallo on S Congress in Austin.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Wild Horse Saloon, Port A....


----------



## FISHYP (Jul 27, 2013)

Hurricanes bar & grill, oak island Texas just past Anahuac.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Lumpia House in da Bluff...best filipino food around...


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

connies seafood h town


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Mick R. said:


> M&M Steakhouse is a hole in the wall that has been serving great garlic infused steaks, and excellent chicken fried steaks for over 35 years. One of the best kept secrets in Ft. Worth. They're located on the outskirts of the F.W. Stockyards at 1106 NW 28th St. (Tip - Don't order the bologna sandwich)


Is that a $100 dollar bologna sandwich on that menu? Bottom right corner.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

2wahoo said:


> Is that a $100 dollar bologna sandwich on that menu? Bottom right corner.


Yeah, it's a long running joke that somebody stuck on the there many years ago.  Nobody seems to remember who, or when, it was put it on the menu.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Yomi's in Batesville.....

Smalltown Cafe(I think) in Brazoria.......best breakfast ever.....


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Edgar & Glady's Cafe Nordheim, TX


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Ed's Place for a burger in Taylor, TX.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

Burt's meat market on Lyons...the best take out beef tips and rice, sausage and cabbage, chicken and sausage gumbo. they make their own andoule and boudin.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Many years ago, when I was going to LSU, Silver Moon Cafe, over in Tigerland. Best soul food ever, IMO. Little shack with card tables and plastic chairs. Close second, in Huntsville, TX, a place we called the Holy Barbeque. Forget the real name, right next to a Baptist church. Immediate nap required afterwards!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fishbowl365 said:


> Burt's meat market on Lyons...the best take out beef tips and rice, sausage and cabbage, chicken and sausage gumbo. they make their own andoule and boudin.


Burts is good except for the seafood boudain... it is nasty! Their lunch steamtable rocks.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

the_dude_abides said:


> Don Bravos in Cuero. BIG PORTIONS and very cheap.
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/don-bravo-restaurant-cuero
> 
> most of the complaints were about it being a hole in the wall


Don Bravo's burned down quite a while ago.

KB's BBQ trailer in Victoria, best BBQ in town by far. Lunch time until sold out in the parking lot of the surplus place on Houston Hwy and Stockbauer. Pray he has pulled pork that day, and get extra napkins.


----------



## fishing diablo (Jan 28, 2011)

Coming back from camping Guadalupe river & found this bfast place in New braunfels called Los Gallos ...quality food & service..


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Wild Horse Saloon Port A


----------



## glennkoks (Jun 24, 2009)

Gilhooleys in San Leon. No kids and Cash only but go on a warm day so you can eat outside. Inside is a smoked out den that will leave you smelling like an ash tray if you eat in there. But the food is outstanding.

Blue Water Seafood on 1960 as well. The owner was raised on the water and commercially fished, crabbed and shrimped for a living. The place reminds me of some of the smaller mom and pop restaurants in Kemah before it was bought up by the evil empire.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sony's in Galveston. Best kept secret in Galveston!


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Croquettes Sandwich Shop on the highway going thru Bayside. Home made buns, breads and sweets! Mmmmmm..........mmmmmmm.....Gooooood!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Dani's on Rice Street in Lihue.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

If you're ever "up north", Mary's in Strawn just off I 20. You'll thank me later!!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Ally's in the big metropolis of Moulton, a little cafe located in an alley. Great homecooked food, the oilfield guys pack it every day at lunch and they finally got a card reader about a month ago. You asked for a hole in the wall place, you got it. U can also include this on the best CFS list also, a big ole round steak hand battered covered with homemade brown gravy.


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

bill's cafe 494 in Kingwood. Pete's Burgers 494 in Porter.


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> If you're ever "up north", Mary's in Strawn just off I 20. You'll thank me later!!


x2 I hunted up there several years ago. Being able to stop into Mary's in the evening was always a treat.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

ccfishin said:


> x2 I hunted up there several years ago. Being able to stop into Mary's in the evening was always a treat.


 Yep, if you go in there not wearing cammo, you stand out!!


----------



## rmp (Dec 18, 2005)

dunedawg said:


> If you're ever "up north", Mary's in Strawn just off I 20. You'll thank me later!!


Correct! Anytime we have company that is the go to place.


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Yomi's in Batesville.....
> 
> Smalltown Cafe(I think) in Brazoria.......best breakfast ever.....


+1 on Yomi's. My brother lives in Uvalde and I always go to Yomi's any time I'm down there to visit.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

This isn't a hole in the wall but its a local chain in the Beaumont area. Awesome food.










http://www.novrozskys.com/Novrozskys/Welcome.html


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pops in Lamar. Hand made burgers and a tattooed redhead to boot.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

JC Cafe ain,t bad either.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

T.K.'s in Bay City is pretty good.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Partner's BBQ in Karnes City.
Gg's Corner Cafe in Marion.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Omega Burger is good also.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

tdgal said:


> Riverside inn on the San Jac river in Channelview.


This excellent cheesburgers


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Mama cholis in Leakeytx


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Mrschasintail said:


> Fresh and Savory at W. Airport and Wilcrest/Murphy Rd.


I agree-Good one for sure.


----------



## bighop (Feb 28, 2008)

CopanoCruisin said:


> Croquettes Sandwich Shop on the highway going thru Bayside. Home made buns, breads and sweets! Mmmmmm..........mmmmmmm.....Gooooood!!!!


Always wondered as I drove by, now I'll have to try it....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

yep... Border cafÃ© in EP.. old truck stop.
the Border Bowout will getcher jones for tex-Mex....
this is yr old info, tho... yall know how things can change.
CFS... Bill and Rosa's in D'Hanis....
especially when Bill is working in back...
the large is the size of a barstool....
use'd to know a buncha lil joints on So Side San Antonio, but aint been to them ina while...
beer and nacho's ... Cora's between Castoville and Riomedina.
Naline's in Tarpley was good too.. aint been there in a few, tho.
Poncho's in Del Rio is good... lunch specials are very reasonable... block off 90 and 7th.
La Casita in Alpine is OK, too.


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

hahaha What a great thread! Favorite Hole in the wall place = Herbert's in San Marcos... Great enchilada's! I took the family, pulled up the car in the front parking space and the wife and 2 daughters just sat there like, why did Dad stop here? We're not really going in, are we... I encouraged them to try it... the food was really good, but they could not get over the "embience" of the place... there was a black hole in the wall near our table where the A/C came out... Hey at least it had a/c, right! hahaha


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

kweber said:


> yep... Border cafÃ© in EP.. old truck stop.
> the Border Bowout will getcher jones for tex-Mex....
> this is yr old info, tho... yall know how things can change.
> CFS... Bill and Rosa's in D'Hanis....
> ...


A Cora has a small taco trailer in Sabinal on the main street, wonder if it's the same one.
Nora's gets most of the business because she's on Hwy. 90 and has a lot of repeat truck drivers stopping there.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

cubera said:


> A Cora has a small taco trailer in Sabinal on the main street, wonder if it's the same one.
> Nora's gets most of the business because she's on Hwy. 90 and has a lot of repeat truck drivers stopping there.


nah.. Cora's above Castroburg is an old joint...creakyfloors, etc .. it's a local thing...lol.
but I'm needin to try Nora's in Sab... go by there alla time... jus' aint never stoped...
BTW bout a hunnert yrs ago, the Segovia Truck Stop just east of Junction had some dang good plate lunches...
use' hit that place on the way back from the Panhandle...or Cali.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

also... the Stripes store in EP, DR and Uva have some pert decent barbacoa tacos... about twice a month. I'll get one and throw on a buncha pico from the salsa bar...
not bad bbcoa....
gotta be kerful, tho..
they's fattin;...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

My buddies BBQ stand in Bay City. Across fromHEB orange trailer, you gotta try thr "Big E" sammich


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Where is Bill and Rosa's in D'Hanis? I go thru there a lot, gotta try it....


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Leona General Store makes a mean steak.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Three Angels in Panna Maria.


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

JShupe said:


> Leona General Store makes a mean steak.


X100


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Part of the attraction of the Heights area has been more Mom and Pop, hole in the wall places, than you could shake a stick at. Unfortunately mainstream corporate America has discovered and invaded the area, a lot of great places are gone, but there are still lots of old standbys and some new ones as well. 

Old classics include BBQ Inn, AAA, Doyles, and Texas Cafeteria who used to sponsor the old Bob Stevenson show. 

Current favorites include:
Gatlins - BBQ, 
Alma Latina - Mexican breakfast, 
Baba Yega - Brunch buffet, 
Papa Geno's - authentic Philadelphia cheese steak sandwiches, 
Katch 22 - Clemens/Mandola Sports Bar, 
Vietnam Restaurant (BYOB), 
Liberty Kitchen and Oyster Bar, 
BRC (Big Red Cockerel) has an eight foot tall red chicken statue in the corner of the parking lot. 
Cedar Creek outdoor cafe bar and grill. 

My favorite place of all is Laurenzo's Family Restaurant, run by Mama Ninfa's family, they have a little bit of everything but their specialty is prime rib. Everything on their menu is GREAT!
:texasflag


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

RexP said:


> ...They even took the tail of the airplane off the roof.


NOW I know where you are talking about and yes, the food was fantastic!! At least the last time I ate there over 30 yrs ago it was. Will have to eat there the next time we go home.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Brete said:


> Where is Bill and Rosa's in D'Hanis? I go thru there a lot, gotta try it....


yer kiddin', right? 

D'Hanis aint very big....

but if ya jus' gotta know....

its downtown D'Hanis Texas USA

the last joint on the right across th' tracks.....:rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

kweber said:


> yer kiddin', right?
> 
> D'Hanis aint very big....
> 
> ...


Lol.....figured it was, just wanted to make sure.....I'm about 4 hours into my drive to the ranch by then and my neck is starting to swell......


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

Brete said:


> Where is Bill and Rosa's in D'Hanis? I go thru there a lot, gotta try it....


We stop and eat there all the time - lunch is great and so is breakfast - right across the railroad tracks


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

Bill's in Kingwood on 494. Excellent steak,burgers and cold beer.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Spud's, you listed some good eateries,(I' respectfully disagree on BRC and Liberty - both overpriced and mediocre food at best- but I digress.) True "hole in the walls" would to include Andy's Mexican food on 11th, Lankford Grocery, MytiBurger on 43rd, and Texas Cafe on Shepard. As for Little Taste in Sargent, the owners son ran that place into the ground, but good news. Jane is moving "On the Corner" in there starting next Tuesday. Jason and Anna have a nice place Jay's Chili Joint in Sargent also.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Mick R. said:


> +1 on Yomi's. My brother lives in Uvalde and I always go to Yomi's any time I'm down there to visit.


X3 on Yomis in Batesville , lived outside town for 10 years on ranch , heard it was selling or closing , hope it sells and doesn't close.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Croaker slinger said:


> X3 on Yomis in Batesville , lived outside town for 10 years on ranch , heard it was selling or closing , hope it sells and doesn't close.


ate there long time back when cow-truckin thru SWTx
differernt name, then, tho..


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet Gregory P's in Port Mansfield


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

PO's Burgers off Telge Rd in Cypress


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Runway, I've heard others say the same thing about BRC and Liberty, they are owned by the same folks, but I have yet to come away disappointed in the food, I wouldn't say it was cheap, though. 

But you did hit another great place, Andy's, 24 hour Mexican!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

One more and I will shut up.

http://www.yelp.com/biz/frantastic-cafe-galena-park


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

La Frontera in Dickinson on FM 517 @ 23rd street


----------



## girlsfish2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jay's Chili Joint in Sargent. Good food and REALLY nice couple that owns it! Used to be the Iron Cactus.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

TeamCGR said:


> La Frontera in Dickinson on FM 517 @ 23rd street


That is a good one!


----------



## Trout_Assassin96 (Jul 4, 2013)

Always down for a John taco with cheese from Bob's in Rosenberg! So good


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Villa Arcos Breakfast Tacos on Navigation!!
Champ Burger for lunch on Sampson St. near Downtown
El Jardin Mexican Restaurant on Harrisburg for Mexican Food
Burts Meat Market on Lyons Ave. for Boudain and Lunch Steam Table
Langford Grocery in Downtown for Burgers (several great burger places around though)
Captain Benny's on 45 and Howard for oysters and fried seafood and COLD Beer
Perry's Meat Market on Scarsdale for Awesome Pork Chop or Steak
Pho Saigon on Milam for Vietnamese Pho Soup
Kanowoman on Telephone Rd and Lockwood for Tai Food
Masa Sushi on Nasa Rd. 1 and El Camino for Sushi
Leon's BBQ on Broadway in Galveston


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

Alamo Springs Cafe - Fredericksburg
Genuine Old Mexican Cafe - Galveston
Florida's Kitchen - Livingston
Andy's BBQ - Pasadena
Gina's Italian Kitchen - Deer Park


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

jesco said:


> Many years ago, when I was going to LSU, Silver Moon Cafe, over in Tigerland. Best soul food ever, IMO. Little shack with card tables and plastic chairs. Close second, in Huntsville, TX, a place we called the Holy Barbeque. Forget the real name, right next to a Baptist church. Immediate nap required afterwards!


I believe its called the Church in Huntsville or at least thats what we all called it when I was there. We used to take recruits there for football when I was up there. The food is unreal but those old ladies in there are down right mean! LOL


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

For me Mr. C's in Uvalde is one of my all time favorites. Probably because I grew up in that place and it was around back in the 60's when my dad was in school but it never changes and they have some of the best shredded chicken tacos! Brings back so many memories of hunting, grandparents, and all that good stuff.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Runway said:


> Spud's, you listed some good eateries,(I' respectfully disagree on BRC and Liberty - both overpriced and mediocre food at best- but I digress.) True "hole in the walls" would to include Andy's Mexican food on 11th, Lankford Grocery, MytiBurger on 43rd, and Texas Cafe on Shepard. As for Little Taste in Sargent, the owners son ran that place into the ground, but good news. Jane is moving "On the Corner" in there starting next Tuesday. Jason and Anna have a nice place Jay's Chili Joint in Sargent also.


BRC and Liberty are run by the same dude, I think. Wow, nice pull on Andy's. That is a true hole in the wall. I have had many 3am after the bar meals at Andy's over the years, but haven't been there in a while. Nothing like cancelling out a night of too much bourbon with a plate of Andy's cheese enchiladas.


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

Krazy Chicken CafÃ© in Bracketville, Tx


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

JShupe said:


> Leona General Store makes a mean steak.


Yep this place


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

Taquaria Vallarta in Texas City
Austin's BBQ in Eagle Lake 
Charburger Deer Park
And another vote for Gillhooleys.


----------

